# Best helmet flashlight mount solution?



## Dogdude222 (Aug 31, 2005)

I just bought my dad a shiningbeam s-mini for the holidays, and I'm blown away by how bright it is. I want one for my helmet, but cannot seem to find how people are mounting these small flashlights to their helmets.

Any suggestions or advice?


----------



## torreyaz (Jul 17, 2011)

You could 'ghetto' one with an O ring. Theoretically, over the front of the FL, down thru the helmet, back up thru the helmet, then over the back of the FL. Don't have a pic, sorry. That's how the handlebar lights are sometimes mounted.


----------



## Dogdude222 (Aug 31, 2005)

torreyaz said:


> You could 'ghetto' one with an O ring. Theoretically, over the front of the FL, down thru the helmet, back up thru the helmet, then over the back of the FL. Don't have a pic, sorry. That's how the handlebar lights are sometimes mounted.


I see what you're saying, but I'm looking for maybe an aimable solution because my helmet is so funky-shaped.


----------



## LiveFreeThenDie (Mar 21, 2010)

This is the mount I use. It's not perfect, but it's OK for commuting at 15-20 mph.

I purchased the XP-G S-mini about a month ago. It's a great helmet light.


----------



## 'BentRyder (Sep 17, 2011)

A bit of foam from JoAnn's and double sided velcro from Harbor Freight


----------



## betweenrides (Oct 19, 2010)

I like the velcro option above, but it wouldn't fit my road helmet, nor would the universal mount linked to, but it might fit yours. My road helmet has a center section where I mount a Twofish Lockblock, which is commonly used for helmet mounting and can double as a bar mount.


----------



## tekkamaki (Mar 3, 2007)

Try zip ties with a dab of superglue where they meet the light housing. BOMBER!!!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

A while back I tried to construct a removable platform for mounting a torch on a helmet. I was not totally successful. Not that it can't be done but it would involve a very detailed design if it was to be universal to so that it worked with all helmets. Like most people you can use materials like Velcro, foam, old tubes, plastic ties, wire mesh, Duct tape, etc ...something that works for you individual needs. It might not be pretty but as long as you have something that keeps the torch in place and aimed properly you have succeeded.

Some helmets though are just too exotic in their vent design to work as a good torch helmet. In that case you have to consider the need for a helmet that you can use specifically for night rides. You might have to shop for quite a while before you find one that looks like it will work ( as well as make a comfortable helmet ) Just remember there are dedicated bike lights designed to work with helmet mounts if you can't find a helmet/torch combo that works for you.

I wish I could recommend a good helmet to use with torches. My helmet works great but sadly _Bell_™ no longer makes the model, nor can it be ordered ( Believe me, I tried... ) ( **Note, I actual wrote _Bell_™ and related to them the issue with light/torch mounting. I did get a return email but sadly I feel my complaint fell upon deaf ears.


----------



## 'BentRyder (Sep 17, 2011)

It was my great fortune to get 2 of the Bell Metropolitan helmets soon after they were discontinued. One with the complete accessory kit even. I have since purchased the replacement pads. The Bell Citi is a very close cousin to the Metro.

But I digress... the trick with the velcro is to make a double-U. A sling that comes out of one hole as the "inner-U" and the ends are then routed to adjacent holes to back across the top of the torch for the second U. This can be done at any 3 adjacent holes along the helmet that would face the light in the proper direction. It does not need to be on the top in the center. The Foam (6mm Foamies foam sheets recommended - $0.99 at the local arts and crafts store) is used as a pre-load to keep the light from shifting.


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

I've tried several before building a helmet light and found a fairly simple solution worked best for me. I didn't like the one from dx because it mounts too high - easily catching low hanging limbs. Plus, the higher it's mounted, the more the weight seems to push on the helmet.

I also didn't like anything where the strap crossed a pad inside the helmet. You want a snug helmet fit for safety, but more so when a light is mounted so the helmet won't shift around. The straps across the pads felt uncomfortable. That may not be an issue for people with hair, but I'm practically bald on top.

The best solution I found is strapping it down with thick rubber bands, running them front to back through the vents. They are strong enough to hold it in place and more pliable than o-rings, which don't stretch enough to easily push through the vents and around the light, especially when it's dark. I used two sections of rolled up inner tube to adjust the angle and act as shock absorbers, one in front and one in back. Once you find the right thickness for the spacers, you can leave them on the light and it only takes a couple seconds to mount it. As mentioned, you might have to be creative.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

Try to obtain a helmet mount for Exposure lights. I have a Joystick and the mount is the industry standard IMO. As they come in several diameters of lights you may have sucess.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

I am using this:

Universal Adjustable Bicycle Mount for Flashlights (2cm~4cm Diameter) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme

I removed the velcro and use zip ties instead. It's not super adjustable but it's working for me.


----------



## mtbatl11 (Jul 14, 2011)

Maybe consider putting it on the side of the helmet. Not sure how the beam would throw from the side like that but it may secure easier there.


----------



## 1milekyle (Jul 27, 2012)

Bringing up a old thread here, but wanted to share what I came up with after being unsatisfied by other efforts and what I found browsing around for ideas. 

Had a bunch of extra mounts from my gopro, and pretty stoked on the end result. Going to pick up a stubby anodized red knob to clean up the look a bit.

Solid, easy to mount, adjust and looks rad IMO.

(Is there anyway to post links since I don't have 10 posts yet? Or is someone willing to post them for me?)


----------

